# Moderno in-wall 10" - To Box or Not To Box



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

That is the question. I have a Moderno in-wall 10" sub and I was curious if one of you wise egentleman could give me some advice on whether or not to build a box around its location before the drywall goes in or just to surround it with insulation like the intstructions say. Same question for Klipsch in-wall L,R,C and rears. Also how close can the insulation actually be? Thanks guys.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would install these as the manufacturer recommends. The insulation can go right up against the speaker.


----------

